# MUSCAT | Projects & Construction



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

Muscat Gate









Location of Muscat in Oman

Muscat (Arabic: مسقط, Masqaṭ) is the capital of Oman. It is also the seat of government and largest city in the Governorate of Muscat. As of 2008, the population of the Muscat metropolitan area was 1,090,797. The metropolitan area spans approximately 1,500 km2 (580 sq mi) and includes six wilayats. 

Known since the early 1st century CE as an important trading port between the west and the east, Muscat was ruled by various indigenous tribes as well as foreign powers such as the Persians and the Portuguese Empire at various points in its history. A regional military power in the 18th century, Muscat's influence extended as far as East Africa and Zanzibar. As an important port-town in the Gulf of Oman, Muscat attracted foreign tradesmen and settlers such as the Persians, the Balochs and Gujaratis. Since the ascension of Qaboos bin Said as Sultan of Oman in 1970, Muscat has experienced rapid infrastructural development that has led to the growth of a vibrant economy and a multi-ethnic society.

The rocky Western Al Hajar Mountains dominate the landscape of Muscat. The city lies on the Arabian Sea along the Gulf of Oman and is in the proximity of the strategic Straits of Hormuz. Low-lying white buildings typify most of Muscat's urban landscape, while the port-district of Muttrah, with its corniche and harbour, form the north-eastern periphery of the city. Muscat's economy is dominated by trade, petroleum and porting.

Muscat hosted the 2010 Asian Beach Games in December.









The Muttrah Corniche at night

_source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscat,_Oman_


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Royal Opera House Muscat to Open in October 2011
*
The newly built state-of-the-art Royal Opera House Muscat (ROH Muscat), Sultanate of Oman, is delighted to announce its Grand Opening scheduled for this October, with unprecedented performances from 12 October to 31 December set to attract world attention.

Established by Royal Decree, ROH Muscat is an iconic building symbolizing the undivided attention His Majesty Sultan Qaboos Bin Said has given to the Sultanate’s cultural development and prosperity. Construction is now complete and a program of world class performances, including a soft opening series from June to September, has already started with the June 6 concert by the Royal Oman Symphony.

The artistic program of ROH Muscat’s inaugural season will focus on opera productions, ballet performances, and music concerts. The production of two operas: “Turandot” and “Carmen”, has been specially commissioned and is owned by ROH Muscat. For the Grand Opening Day, the legendary Maestro Franco Zeffirelli will direct the production of Giacomo Puccini's last masterpiece, “Turandot”, featuring the Arena di Verona Orchestra, Chorus, and Ballet. Later, the world renowned Gianni Quaranta will direct George Bizet’s “Carmen” to be performed by the famous La Verdi Orchestra & Chorus. 

The American Ballet Theater, accompanied by the world-renowned State Hermitage Orchestra, will make its first trip to the region to perform “Don Quixote”. Other exceptional and historic ballet performances include: “Giselle” by Teatro Alla Scala Ballet Company, accompanied by the Accademia alla Scala Orchestra; “Shim Chung – The Blindman’s Daughter” by the Universal Ballet of Korea; and the popular “Swan Lake” by the Mariinsky Ballet accompanied by the Mariinsky Theatre Symphony Orchestra. 

Music concerts will feature Maestro Plácido Domingo and the Royal Oman Symphony Orchestra, with the participation of the gracious dancer Nuria Pomares; the renowned soprano Renée Fleming and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; and the world’s greatest living cello player Yo- Yo Ma with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

In addition to the artistic content, the program of the inaugural season will also include intellectual exchanges that will highlight the importance of dialogue and candid debate among arts and culture stakeholders. In collaboration with The Aspen Institute, the ROH Muscat – Aspen Creative Arts World Summit will be organized under the theme of Arts in Motion.

http://www.etravelblackboard.com/article/121677/royal-opera-house-muscat-to-open-in-october-2011


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Royal Opera House Muscat Update
January 2010*









_source: http://ynotoman.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/royal-opera-house-muscat/_


*May 2010*








_source: http://www.thenational.ae/news/worl...house-fuels-debate-over-threatened-local-arts_


*December 2010*


















_source: http://www.france24.com/en/20101208-omans-opera-loving-sultan-makes-vision-reality_


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*PDO Residential and Recreational Complex*


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Bareeq Al-Shatti*




























There's a renovation going near the food court side of the mall


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Construction Project in Mina Al-Fahal Qurum
Residential Area - Real Estate
Contractor: Al-Habib*

20th August 2011


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Muscat Municipality unveils details of infrastructure projects in Seeb*


The Directorate General of Muscat Municipality in Seeb on Monday unveiled upcoming projects and gave information about those underway in the wilayat.

Dr Ibrahim al Rahbi, the director general for Seeb in Muscat Municipality, giving a brief presentation on the projects, said that 60km of roads have been already constructed and another 50km illuminated. Work on a fish market in Al Fulaij and the Seeb waterfront project is on.

Pedestrian walkways will be build on Ras al Hail Street (6km), A'Saad Street (5km), Al Taimeer Street (8km), Al Huda Street (7km), the street adjacent to

A'Sayyeda Mayzoon Mosque (4km) and Dama Street (4km). These will be in addition to four parks that were built in South Al Hail, South and North Mawaleh and Al Khoud.

Jafnain will witness some beautification work like planting of date palms, expansion of parking, changing signboards of supermarkets and paving of some areas.

In South Mabela, the municipality has built a special parking area for trucks and has erected signs in areas where parking of trucks is not allowed. A press announcement by the municipality said that heavy vehicles cannot be parked on public roads and residential areas.

According to the municipality officials, the Seeb waterfront project will highlight the area as an entertainment destination. It will feature sports utilities, traditional souqs, cafés, walkways, picnic spaces, children's playgrounds, a fishing harbour and a park.

It will be a combination of contemporary and traditional architecture and design. The project will also include a plaza which will accommodate an art gallery and a digital library. They said that the roof of the Al Fulaij fish market has been built.

The presentation also talked about the municipality's activities, campaigns and its role in checking practices like begging that affect the city's reputation


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

Muscat Grand Mall has opened for business for a couple of months now with more stores opening by the day


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

wow very nice photos and project
Muscat so cool
kay:


----------



## ahmadYR (Mar 16, 2012)

Muscat so hot..


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

It literally IS. Current midday summer temperature could reach up to 40 C plus maximum humidity is we're very.. very lucky :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*WORK ON SEEB BEACH PROJECT TO BEGIN SOON*










Muscat Municipality has assigned the Seeb waterfront project to a construction company with the aim of providing quality services to residents.

Muscat Municipality chairman Eng Sultan bin Hamdoun al Harthy said that
it is ready to start work on the project after the approval of His Majesty Sultan Qaboos bin Said.

“Muscat Municipality will so-on implement the Seeb beach project in order to enhance the quality of public life in the city through the proper use of public spaces and establishment of gardens and parks,” Harthy said.

“The first stage of the project will provide services, entertainment and sports facilities, in addition to establishing markets, restaurants, coffee shops and rest houses. It will highlight the area as an entertainment destination for both residents and visitors.

“The project will also focus on the requirements of the population, especially those of children and the youth.” It will also include the construction of dual roads in order to reduce traffic congestion in the wilayat.

The municipality is also undertaking several beautification projects in the industrial zone of south Mabelah.


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*WORK ON NEXT STAGE OF BATINAH EXPRESSWAY TO BEGIN SOON*










The Ministry of Transport and Communications (MoTC) will soon begin work on the second and third stages (91km) of the Batinah Expressway project. ‘The ministry will also improve the 90km Sinaw Mahout Duqm road as part of the first phase of the project,’ according to a statement issued by the ministry.

The ministry has initiated several projects in the recent years to boost transportation and communication networks across the country under the leadership of His Majesty Sultan Qaboos bin Said. These projects have played a key role in the socio-economic development across the country.

According to a ministry statement, the length of the paved road network amounted to about 12,402km as of the end of December 2011.

The other major projects initiated by the ministry include the construction of the first stage of Bidbid Sur dual carriageway project (116km) from the wilayat of Bidbid to the wilayat of Ibra,
dualising the 90km Jabreen Ibri, 34km Ibri ad Dariz Miskin and 50km Izz Adam dual carriageway projects, the construction of 134km Al Haisha road in the wilayat of Bahla to Hamra ad Droua in the wilayat of Ibri, the 87km Hasik al Shuwaimiyah road, dualising the 71.3km Salalah Thumrait carriageway project and the construction of 47km Mahlah Ghubarat al Tam-Ismaiyah road.

‘The ministry is also constructing a number of bridges and interchanges as part of the first and second stages of Batinah dual carriageway project in the wilayats of Barka, Suwaiq and Saham. This includes the construction of 17km Farq Marfa Daris road in the wilayat of Nizwa and 28.7km Wadi al Sahtan project in the wilayat of Rustaq.’

The government has also made plans to upgrade ports across the country. ‘The Port Sultan Qaboos has already opened a terminal for tourists and passengers. Work is also underway to finalise the master plan to transform PSQ into a tourist port.

Also, plans are afoot to expand services at Salalah Port, the biggest container handling port in the sultanate, and the Sohar Industrial Port. The Duqm Port project, one of the vital investment projects, is expected to boost the national economy in a big way in the coming years. The project includes two dry docks, each 410m long.’

As for the maritime affairs, the ministry manages the marine navigation and transportation activities across the country. ‘The ministry is also implementing an e-system for vessel registration.’ Moreover, the government, represented by MoTC, has already initiated projects to develop Muscat and Salalah airports.


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*STUDY ON GCC RAILWAY PROJECT UNDERWAY: MOTC*

he Ministry of Transport and Communications (MoTC) has begun a feasibility study of the ambitious GCC railway project to boost transport services across the region.

“The GCC secretariat general has authorised a specialised consultancy firm to conduct a feasibility study for a railway project from Kuwait to Muscat, then to Salalah extending up to the Oman-Yemen border,” said a senior official at MoTC.

According to a ministry release, the first stage of the railway project will start at the Oman-UAE border comprising the 136km Al Ain-Buraimi-Sohar stretch, Sohar to the Oman-UAE border (58km Khatmat Malaha-Fujairah stretch), Sohar to Muscat (242km) and from Muscat to Duqm (486km).

Besides, the route includes many sub routes, namely Buraimi (about 27km), Sohar Industrial Port routes (8km) and a route for the central train station in Muscat, near Muscat International Airport (about 84km). The total length of the first stage is 1,061km.

The route for the second stage includes the Duqm-Thumrait-Salalah stretch and Oman-Yemen border (841km) route. ‘The initial feasibility study has pointed out that the Duqm-Thumrait-Salalah stretch connecting the Oman-Yemen border (about 841km) will cost the sultanate RO2bn, which is 40 per cent of RO5bn, the amount the sultanate will spend on the total project,’ the release stated.

Meanwhile, the ministry is currently implementing the new Muscat International Airport (MIA) development project which will include new passenger terminals, runways, taxis and aero-bridges.

The project includes an air freight building and air traffic control tower.

The Salalah Airport development project includes a new passenger terminal, air traffic control tower, air freight building and other facilities.

Work is also underway at the domestic airports including Sohar in the governorate of North Batinah, Duqm in Al Wusta, Ras al Hadd in South Sharqiyah and Adam in Dakhliyah.
The ministry is also implementing an early warning centre project in Muscat and building five meteorological stations in Nizwa, Sur, Ibra, Buraimi and Ibri.


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*The newly built residential estates in Madinat Qaboos*

Located opposite of Silk Route Restaurant, Tavola and HSBC Building


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Muscat Municipality completes work on 11 public park projects*

http://www.muscatdaily.com/Archive/...ompletes-work-on-11-public-park-projects-1ll0



> As part of its endeavours to enhance public facilities, Muscat Municipality has completed 11 of the planned 40 new public parks and children’s playgrounds as part of a three-year development programme.
> 
> As reported by Muscat Daily earlier, the 40 new parks would bring the total number of public parks and children’s play areas to 113. “As part of this three-year programme, the municipality is implementing a number of reforestation projects in public gardens and parks, and upgrading children’s playgrounds. Out of the planned 40 new parks, 11 have been completed,” a Muscat Municipality official said.
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

simplyrammy said:


> *WORK ON SEEB BEACH PROJECT TO BEGIN SOON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowwww seriously, this project looking so great. like it.
 :banana:


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

Cheers mate. I live rather close to the site so hoping to get to update the progress of this project :cheers:


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

> *RING ROAD - MUSCAT, OMAN *
> 
> The Ring Road design at Knowledge Oasis Muscat (KOM) is an infrastructural project related to the detail design and construction supervision of a road landscape and related services. New car parks and connections to the under construction express way will be also provided. A sustainable approach has been given in order to sensitize the overall idea about the project.


http://www.favero-milan.com/project...zio=-1&id_settore=-1&anno_da=1983&anno_a=2012


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Qaboos orders building of 20 new mosques *

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/oman/qaboos-orders-building-of-20-new-mosques-1.1063866



> Directives also issued for rebuilding and restoration of houses of worship
> 
> Muscat: Oman’s Sultan Qaboos Bin Saeed has issued orders to build more mosques across the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## RamziOman (Aug 29, 2012)

Smith of Derby, the world-renowned clockmakers, have released the first images of the tower clock for the new Majlis Parliament building in Muscat, Oman.
Four 4.8 sq m clocks will form the summit of what, at 64 metres high, will be the highest clock tower in Oman, whilst a 2m-high clock, set over a mosaic map of the country, will sit at ground level.
The new Majlis building in the centre of Muscat is due to open later this year.
Jim Foster, of Smith of Derby, who is leading the project, said: “The clock tower at the Majlis will be an iconic centerpiece of the new Parliament building, similar to how Big Ben sits at the Houses of Parliament in London. We are sure it will have a similar impact in becoming a national attraction.
“Increasingly designers want buildings and creations that stand out from the crowd. People do not just glance at a Smith of Derby timepiece and we are confident it is something people will come from all over the country to see.”
Smith of Derby is, this year, celebrating working in the Middle East for 40 years, and Mr Foster said the project “underlines our close relationship with the region”. He added: “It’s a great honour to be working on the new Parliament building; it helps cement our long-standing and continuing closeness with the region, creating timeless clocks blended with the latest technical innovation.”
Installation of the clocks’ fixings began in April, with the clocks being installed from June.


http://www.smithofderby.com/heritage/news/majlis-parliament-building-muscat-oman/


----------



## simplyrammy (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ great info thanks kay:
By the way, any idea where the Majilis will be located?


----------



## RamziOman (Aug 29, 2012)

simplyrammy said:


> ^^ great info thanks kay:
> By the way, any idea where the Majilis will be located?


it is under construction and located opposite to the Al Bustan Palace hotel.


----------



## mtsbjm1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Muscat is GREAT!!. Greeting from TS's country of Indonesia


----------

